# Lactaid - Almost milk



## OddCooker (Dec 4, 2008)

Due to my diverse genetic background I have picked up and Intolerance to Lactose, and a great love of milk!  I self medicate with active yogurts but still love a cold glass of the white stuff sometimes.  I therefore stock Lactose free milk.

My question is about cooking with it.  Can I use it like milk in Quiches and custards?  Can I bake with it?  Does the lack of lactose lead to lackluster leavening?


----------



## jabbur (Dec 4, 2008)

My neices and nephew as well as one of my sisters are all lactose intolerant.  I use lactaid in all my recipes when cooking for them without any noticable change in the outcome.  I even cook it down and make my own evaporated milk for pumpkin pie and no one notices.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 4, 2008)

I use it too Jabbur... 

Finished product seems to be the same..though I have to admit I don't do a lot of baking.

I do think ( Paul doesn't agree) that right out of the carton it tastes a little sweeter than reg. milk


----------



## jabbur (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree with you on the sweeter taste right out of the carton.  I only get it when I have to cook for the extended family which is usually only 2-3 times a year.  I know that my sis and one niece and one nephew all take the lactaid tabs when they eat out.  The other niece has too many food allergies that her parents always bring her food.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh good!  Then that sweetness isn't all in my head!  

Yep, Paul carries the pills with him too!


----------



## uoficowboy (Dec 8, 2008)

OddCooker said:


> Due to my diverse genetic background I have picked up and Intolerance to Lactose, and a great love of milk!  I self medicate with active yogurts but still love a cold glass of the white stuff sometimes.  I therefore stock Lactose free milk.
> 
> My question is about cooking with it.  Can I use it like milk in Quiches and custards?  Can I bake with it?  Does the lack of lactose lead to lackluster leavening?


Sorry to go a bit off topic - but what does active yogurt do? I'm starting to think I'm slightly lactose intolerant - so I'm looking for fixes since I too love my milk.


----------



## OddCooker (Dec 9, 2008)

uoficowboy said:


> Sorry to go a bit off topic - but what does active yogurt do? I'm starting to think I'm slightly lactose intolerant - so I'm looking for fixes since I too love my milk.



If I recall my "Good Milk Gone Bad" episode correctly the two enzymes in Active Yogurt break down lactose  so that it does not build up causing the discomfort.

Watch that episode of "Good Eats" for a wonderful explanation, plus "Lactose Man" getting his just deserts!


----------

